# paying the price at the toilet



## 18634 (Jul 25, 2005)

Trying to find something good about ibs is well... not possible. but the one thing that i enjoy is the weekend. when all gates of food opens up to you, and you can just eat what ever you want coz u dont have to get up in the morning and go to work. but every now and then , some form of food can really take a bash at you. 2 days ago i ate some penuts and some other salted ####. now normally im aware it can cause damage. but i was at my perents and it was just there! now since im a thin man i can sense movments in my stomach. but this time;nothing. only today, 2 days after.. i sat at the toilet and my ass was screaming from pain. i was backed up, and i actually felt the sides of my ass beeing scratched from those crappy things!! god it was painfull! i can still feel like needle in my ass now.. it doesnt go away so quickly..the point is... that self control is very important even when you think you can overcome some foods that can cause you pain... i know im not eating penuts again...c u..


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Good luck!







I hope you feel better and I hope everything goes okay. Wanna hear what my stomach reacts to? Pizza. Even one slice sends it into a hurting aching mess. The classic party food too.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Pizza is my favorite food, and pizza makes me very ill as well. Every now and then I eat it anyhow and I always pay for it in the end.manxral, I've done a lot of thinking and wondering if there is any up side to IBS and this is what I've come up with - I'm a very thin girl and I wonder if that is due to the fact that as soon as I eat food, it's out of me before it has time to store up in my body? It's not a very good "plus" side but it's my attempt at being positive about IBS!


----------



## 16816 (Aug 19, 2005)

pastry seems to be bad for me, which is a real pain as i love things like sausage rolls or pasties and pies, i still eat them just enjoy them more as i know im going to pay for it


----------



## 16448 (Oct 14, 2005)

I feel like there are so many foods I can't eat. Pizza is definantly high up on the list - anything with tomato sauce is sort of a no-no for me. I'm okay with eating carbs - breads, pasta, crackers, etc. I have a hard time with a lot of vegetables, sauces, dairy products, and anything that's too "fancy." Haha. It makes me sad, too, because I love watching cooking shows and learning all this cool stuff - and I know if I COULD I'd eat a lot healthier, but it turns out that the foods that keep my IBS normal, are not the healthiest foods I could eat (yesterday, since I was sick practically all day, I ate bread and pasta and nothing else...sigh).


----------

